# Help me find source of High Pitch Noise



## jonathan1107 (Apr 23, 2011)

My PC emits this high pitch sound...

It sounds like its coming from around the CPU... It's a continuous high pitch sound that can sometimes be intermittent... It isn't super loud, but it's like a dog whistle... VERY ANNOYING... I'm starting to freak out...

My PC is a gaming Rig, and it could be anything. Up to now I've only found one hint that might help us find what it is. When I hold down the F5 key (refresh), the sound leaves almost completly...

I don't know if this indicates anything... PLS help! :O(


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

its just choke noise ignore it


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 23, 2011)

choke noise... what do you mean???


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't capacitors start to whine when they are dying?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

ignore it .... its just probably noise from the voltage regulator its normal


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Don't capacitors start to whine when they are dying?



no


----------



## Vrgn86 (Apr 23, 2011)

You have no system info, What PSU do you have, I have had this with the ULTRA brand of PSU's.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

all vrm circuity make noise most of it is beyond the human range for hearing unless you are <25


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 23, 2011)

if its a Coil making the noise, then some super glue on it will fix it.... if its somthing else then you will have to buy new hardware of what ever it is thats making the noise.



unless you can get away with an RMA..... 

my old GTX260 use'd to make the same noise when it was under Full load... its not going to die, unless you get really pissed off at the sound and snap the card in half


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> no



Guess i was mistaken 

Get yourself a piece of plastic tubing 2-3 ft long & use it as a makeshift stethoscope....hold one end up to your ear & probe around with the other end until you pinpoint the source of the noise.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2011)

It's chokes (inductors) with vibrating coils. It's not a bad thing, only that coils that give out noise tend to be inefficient as they're losing energy to heat and/or noise. It usually doesn't mean that they're failing. Have you overclocked your CPU with increased voltages?

Chokes are those [usually black] cubical parts around the CPU socket or near memory slots and chipset. 



slyfox2151 said:


> if its a Coil making the noise, then some super glue on it will fix it.



This. Or tape.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 23, 2011)

yes I am overclocked


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

i've had everything from mobos that squealed at load, to mobos that only squealed at idle, to finding out it was nearby devices like remote controls with LED's that had flat batteries, to the power pack to my dinovo edge.

high pitched noises can echo and sound like they're coming from other sources, so use something like a cardboard tube from toilet paper next to your ear to try and narrow down the source.



its usually not a sign of dying hardware, but it can be damned annoying. i'm over 25 and i hear this stuff quite often, and it pisses me off.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 23, 2011)

I had the same thing.
I think it could be the Vregs around the CPU


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 23, 2011)

How about the fact that the sound seems to be cut off when I hold down the F5 key (refresh button)...??

I'm pretty sure that could help me find the reason for the noise...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> How about the fact that the sound seems to be cut off when I hold down the F5 key (refresh button)...??
> 
> I'm pretty sure that could help me find the reason for the noise...



could be what i said earlier, that stresses the machine so it stops it idling, and the noise stops.


try disabling CnQ or EIST (you never listed your specs), see if that changes anything


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 23, 2011)

specs:

7 875k unlocked
1 Radeon 6950 (unlocked 
2x 4gb (RAM) (1600 mhz - Ripjaws)
Motherboard : ASUS sabertooth 55i
CPU is watercooled with an ECO watercooler (thermal compound and everything...)

I'VE ISOLATED the sound source. Altho it's hard to pin-point this exact position. The sound is coming from right above the CPU. I used a straw to find out.It seems to be located around the top right corner of my Coolit Eco Water cooler's FAN (that square pump attached to the CPU)...

So it looks like its either coming from the cooling kit or ... considering what my ears were telling me... it could be one of those small cylindrical little metal parts that surround the CPU...

I'm gonna try unplugging the CPU fan for a few seconds to find out


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> specs:
> 
> 7 875k unlocked
> 1 Radeon 6950 (unlocked
> ...



try disabling EIST/C1E, if its like my housemates i7, that might well solve the problem.


----------



## MatTheCat (Apr 23, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> specs:
> 
> 7 875k unlocked
> 1 Radeon 6950 (unlocked
> ...



You haven't mentioned the PSU.

Everytime I have had that problem it turns out that a less than top line PSU was the culpritt. Its not 'normal', dont ignore it. It is annoying as hell, sort it out.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> You haven't mentioned the PSU.
> 
> Everytime I have had that problem it turns out that a less than top line PSU was the culpritt. Its not 'normal', dont ignore it. It is annoying as hell, sort it out.



i've had it occur with top notch PSU's and its been the motherboard/graphics card at fault, and RMA has fixed it.

PSU can be the cause, but its certainly not the only cause.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 23, 2011)

PSU is definitely a source of high pitched noise.
A customer returned an Enermax PSU due to high pitched noise.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 23, 2011)

I had the same problem last weak. To find that accidentaly a metal screw felt into my psu while i was cleaning the place lol. Screw made contact and blew my other board because of the psu hehe


----------



## sy5tem (Apr 23, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> I'VE ISOLATED the sound source. Altho it's hard to pin-point this exact position. The sound is coming from right above the CPU. I used a straw to find out.It seems to be located around the top right corner of my Coolit Eco Water cooler's FAN (that square pump attached to the CPU)...



LOL sorry i just picture you with a straw in the hear on your knee inside your computer ,, while your girl friend "catch you" 
WHAT ARE YOU DOING! 

.... hhahaaha sorry i just have big imagination ...


good luck with your problem my vote if for PSU also ... but im not the one with the straw in the hear


----------



## KBcobra (Apr 24, 2011)

Does the squealing happen on load? My 2 ENGTX 460 Directcu sequel all the time when they are folding. Like the others had say, I wouldn't worry about it, usually a choke or a capacitor making the noise. It doesn't mean they are going to go out. Electronics just do that.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 24, 2011)

It happens when idle... When I hit the refresh key and hold it... It kinda stops...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> It happens when idle... When I hit the refresh key and hold it... It kinda stops...



then do what i said earlier. disable speedstep, or RMA.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 25, 2011)

kk

I have 2 types of Overclock... on uses the Speedstep option, and the other doesn't... I'll try and see if the "non-speedstep" OC cancels that noise.


----------



## bokou (Apr 25, 2011)

could it be your monitor? You said when you hold F5 it stops... I've heard of monitors making an odd high pitched sound before


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 26, 2011)

My monitor does make a high pitched noise if it is on and there is no display cable connected to it.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

No No no... as I mentionned previously, the noise clearly comes from the above right corner of the CPU...

I noticed something else... The noise stops if I move the mouse continously and starts again when I stop moving the mouse...

I'm about to disable speedstep and the like... to see if it makes a difference


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 26, 2011)

bokou said:


> could it be your monitor? You said when you hold F5 it stops... I've heard of monitors making an odd high pitched sound before



Was thinking the same. I once had a CRT type monitor that made a high pitched noise - until i Turned it off, or the res. was lowered. But it was the monitor and nothing else.
That system was slightly overclocked.



jonathan1107 said:


> No No no... as I mentionned previously, the noise clearly comes from the above right corner of the CPU...
> 
> I noticed something else... The noise stops if I move the mouse continously and starts again when I stop moving the mouse...
> 
> I'm about to disable speedstep and the like... to see if it makes a difference



How about something electromagnetic interference? Like, you know - mobilephones and loudspeakers, or heavy magnets on a TV screen?? Nothing that could be "disturbing" the system???


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nah, I tried turning off the screen and the speakers... it's still there


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Well since you know it is coming from the CPU, the chances are it is either yuor Motherboard or the CPU.

Personally I think it is the Motherboard which may have some strong electrical noise or electrical noise which you are sensitive to.

I know my mouse emits a faint high pitched electrical noise which I was sensitive to while taking some anti-biotics.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes definitly... I happen to be a music teacher... and my strenght in music is my hearing...

So believe me when I tell you I can hear everything ! lolzzzzz Freaking PC overclock... lolzzz I must say I'm kinda ok with it... I knew I was overclocking... It's just it would be wonderful to know how to get rid of it...

Meanwhile, for you guys who were asking me what my PSU is: It's a Xion 1250w


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like with speedstep disabled, the sound goes away... But that also means HUGE ELECTRIC BILL if I don't turn speedstep and powersaving features back on lolzz


----------



## silkstone (Apr 26, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Looks like with speedstep disabled, the sound goes away... But that also means HUGE ELECTRIC BILL if I don't turn speedstep and powersaving features back on lolzz



It shouldn't affect your bills that much. But if you are worried, set up 2 bios profiles, 1 as overclock, 1 standard settings so you can easily flip between the two when you want to game etc.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Looks like with speedstep disabled, the sound goes away... But that also means HUGE ELECTRIC BILL if I don't turn speedstep and powersaving features back on lolzz



well no, it only boosts it about 50W or so at most... not that huge. personally i'd RMA the board.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought those Intel steedstep, AMD C n' Q were mainly for large businesses which use a lot of PCs.

Otherwise the power saving is marginal.

But still annoying that a feature is causing you grief.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I thought those Intel steedstep, AMD C n' Q were mainly for large businesses which use a lot of PCs.
> 
> Otherwise the power saving is marginal.
> 
> But still annoying that a feature is causing you grief.



saving 50W of power aint that much. saving 50W of heat being dumped into your case/room, is helpful for sure.


(PS, 30K post get)


----------



## bokou (Apr 26, 2011)

grab you a little Kill-A-Watt on Newegg for $19 (there's a $50 on sale for $29 right now that will calculate $$ instead of just wattage that I bought yesterday) and plug it up with the speed step enabled for about an hour of gaming or web browsing and then plug it up with the speed step disabled for about an hour of gaming or web browsing and compare the two. You'll see the exact difference in power consumption. It should be minimal TBH


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

alright, thx guys for your advise. really appreciate it


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I just noticed I'm also getting a little squealing noise from the video card when it's loading stuff... like thumbnails or videogames...

Is this normal? I think it's because I'm Overclocked and the Front Bus speed affects the PCIe slots...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Hey guys, I just noticed I'm also getting a little squealing noise from the video card when it's loading stuff... like thumbnails or videogames...
> 
> Is this normal? I think it's because I'm Overclocked and the Front Bus speed affects the PCIe slots...



thats normal, most cards do that, mine does that until the fans speeds up and overpowers the squealing noise

Your FSB isn't affecting your pci-ex speeds, the most you can go up and down on pci-e is about 7% before you get problems, also and overclocked pci-e bus would cause your gpu to operate at a higher speed as so you would be running a very high gpu overclock indeed


----------



## silkstone (Apr 26, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Hey guys, I just noticed I'm also getting a little squealing noise from the video card when it's loading stuff... like thumbnails or videogames...
> 
> Is this normal? I think it's because I'm Overclocked and the Front Bus speed affects the PCIe slots...



The solution to all this is just install more fans.. if you pc sounds like a jet, then you won;t be able to hear any squealing


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 26, 2011)

lolzzz I appreciate your sense of humour


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 27, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> lolzzz I appreciate your sense of humour



ha ha ha...
looks the card screaming stop, stop no i cant hold on anymore
.
note: i guess if you add some fans on it. it may not cover the sound coz the fan sound is lower than it sounds. so your ear would hear that annoying sound


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, now that I turned off SpeedStep, the high pitch noise that was coming from the CPU is gone... The only one left is the one from the Video Card... But it's way less annoying...

So I'm good now


----------

